

Isolating Migrations from EF for use with tools like Dapper - NicoJuicy
https://data.uservoice.com/forums/72025-entity-framework-feature-suggestions/suggestions/6286054-isolate-the-migrations-from-ef

======
NicoJuicy
As a .Net developer, i dig Entity Framework (for ease, quick to start, ...).

But sometimes, EF isn't fit and i'd like to use tools like Dapper (backed by
Stackoverflow). I'd would be nice to know that EF Migrations is available
seperatly from the main package.

So i thought to post it on the UserVoice of MS. But i'm curious, what are you
guys using as alternative for EF Migrations ?

